# Where do I pick up training gears?



## multihobbist (8 Nov 2010)

I'm was put on Temporal Category for couple months for knee surgeries and broken ribs and I'm planning to go back to my regular
Physical Fitness standards, I was denied mag weights, training plate when I asked for them from the unit CQ and clothing store.
I'm planning to spend two hours each day to make 10km ruck march with full load with 90lb+ gears.
So far I'm not having too much trouble with 80lb and shortening my time. My goal is to get up to Ironman challenge standards.

Does anyone know where I can buy the mag weights and training plates?
I've been using dumbells and sandbags at the bottom of my rucksack and they don't balance right.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Nov 2010)

multihobbist said:
			
		

> I've been using dumbells and sandbags at the bottom of my rucksack and they don't balance right.


It doesn't answer your 'where to buy' question, but your ruck will balance better if you stuff a sleeping bag (both parts) in your ruck then put the weights in, keeping them higher up. You may also want to wrap the dumbells in some form of padding as well so they don't shift around when you're marching.


----------



## Chilme (8 Nov 2010)

multihobbist said:
			
		

> I'm was put on Temporal Category for couple months for knee surgeries and broken ribs and I'm planning to go back to my regular
> Physical Fitness standards, I was denied mag weights, training plate when I asked for them from the unit CQ and clothing store.
> I'm planning to spend two hours each day to make 10km ruck march with full load with 90lb+ gears.
> So far I'm not having too much trouble with 80lb and shortening my time. My goal is to get up to Ironman challenge standards.
> ...



I hope you are no longer on that TCat or you would be crazy to train for the Ironman like that.  Keep in mind that the Ironman weight is only 40lbs


----------



## multihobbist (10 Nov 2010)

Sorry, I meant that I have the sleeping bag in its compartment then dumbells and sandbags on top, I'm using fire blankets to keep the weights from moving everywhere for now.

My idea is to go far over the standards for BFT and Iron man so in time the Iron man challenge gets easy for me.

If you were in Petawawa this summer, you might've seen some guy walking around wearing full gear(tac, flak, knee and elbow pads, rucksack but no rifle) with gas mask on, and that'll be me. TCat basically banned me from going to the gym or playing sports and now I want to compensate with PT that I'm allowed to do.


----------

